# Anchorage and surrounding area



## Bajie (Aug 16, 2005)

I am going back to Alaska on Saturday, first time I went was three years ago and then I was pretty restricted in what I could do as I had to rely on my sister-in-law for transport. But this time we have the use of a car which is   

so.... any suggestions of places to go in and around Anchorage, the thing is Alaska is so fucking big and Anchorage itself is so spread out as well that I kept totally losing track of where I was half the time, guess a map of Britain is burned into my mind or something.

I have been to the Kenai Peninsula (some strange little town round those parts..), Seaward, and Flat Top mountain... but anyother suggestions? and for going out at night in Anchorage, as I only went to one club/bar and that alternated between country, heavy metal and old house music - one moment it was line dancing, then guys headbanging then baldy blokes in tight white t-shirts getting their groove on, very odd. I spent more time smoking skunk with some old Jamaican fella's I met over there than going out   but would not mind going to some different places, but not those seedy looking pole dancing places.

Cheers


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 16, 2005)

Shouldn't this go in the Alaska forum?


----------



## Bajie (Aug 16, 2005)

oh you wag!


----------



## D (Aug 17, 2005)

Achorage is a fab city, but Juneau is even better!

I spent about a month traveling around Alaska 10 years ago and I'd really like to return.

Juneau is one of the most beautiful cities I've seen.


----------



## Bajie (Aug 17, 2005)

Arent 50% of the people in Juneau directly employed by the federal or state gouverment? I never could work out why it is the state capital being that it is closer to Canada that to the rest of Alaska, but would love to go there, not much chance of that though this time round.


----------



## D (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know much about the demographics or employment stats re Juneau.

I just remember being really taken with the landscape of the city.  There's also a very small, burgeoning performance community (clown, physical theater, burlesque, contact improvisation) there and a well regarded theater that develops some really cool work called Perseverance Theatre.


----------

